# Anarchism in Providence, RI



## BurnReno (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey,
I just moved to a small town not more than 20 minutes from Providence RI. I am a Reno burner(burning man) and anarchist and would like to know if anyone knows of any open collectives that are active in the community in Providence? I really would like to get involved with activism of any kind and I am having a hard time finding anything online pertaining to this.
thanks.


----------



## Gudj (Mar 26, 2013)

This is your only message on an account started last week, and you are asking for information on anarchists in a specific town.
So, why not post an introduction or something like that first?
Thanks.


----------



## scatwomb (Mar 26, 2013)

Gudj said:


> This is your only message on an account started last week, and you are asking for information on anarchists in a specific town.
> So, why not post an introduction or something like that first?
> Thanks.


 
"Hello, 

I am a police officer. Please tell me where the anarchists hide. Thank you!"


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 26, 2016)

Meanwhile in 2015...

Providence doesn't have much of an anarchist community, but there is a large punk community which is linked to a large squatting community. You would think that would go with anarchy, but it actually doesn't. It's just people living in a place for free but not with much of a political or spiritual agenda in mind.


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 15, 2016)

There is definitely radical organizing going on in the rhode island area. If you want to know more you can message me and I can point you in a few directions.


----------

